# traveling



## TomKar2 (Feb 19, 2012)

As noted before in a message, my husband and I hope to move to Portugal early next year. We want to spend time learning about our heritage and to make short trips around Europe. Are there other retirees living this life style and could comment on travel costs, level of difficulty, regulations, concerns, etc.? All comments welcomed.


----------

